# ανοίγω / κλείνω τον διακόπτη (ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα)



## διαφορετικός

Πώς διακόπτεται η ηλεκτρική ροή το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα; Ανοίγοντας ή κλείνοντας τον διακόπτη;
Είναι σωστά και τα δύο;

Από 01. Το Ηλεκτρικό Κύκλωμα Γενικά - Το Ηλεκτρικό Κύκλωμα:


> Επισημαίνουμε ότι, για να διακόψουμε την ροή του ρεύματος ανοίγουμε τον διακόπτη. Για να την επαναφέρουμε, κλείνουμε το διακόπτη.



Από κλείνω - Βικιλεξικό:


> 8. γυρίζω έναν διακόπτη ώστε να σταματήσει η ροή σε ένα δίκτυο
> ↪ κλείνω τον διακόπτη, το φως, τη βρύση



Υ.Γ.: Μπορεί ότι, στην περίπτωση της ηλεκτρικής ροής του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος, «ανοίγω / κλείνω τον διακόπτη» σημαίνει «ανοίγο (αποσυνδέω) / κλείνω (συνδέω) το ηλεκτρικό κύκλωμα»; Δηλαδή είναι μια εξαίρεση από τον ορισμό του «κλείνω» από το Βικιλεξικό;


----------



## Perseas

"Ανοίγω τον διακόπτη" για να σταματήσει η ηλεκτρική ροή είναι, υποθέτω, μια ειδική χρήση της φράσης.
Ο πολύς κόσμος λέει "ανοίγω τον διακόπτη" όταν ανάβει το φώτα και "κλείνω τον διακόπτη" όταν κλείνει τα φώτα.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Μια δευτερεύουσα ερώτηση:
Μερικές φορές λέγεται και «ανοίγω το ηλεκτρικό κύκλωμα» αντί για «διακόπτω το ηλεκτρικό κύκλωμα»; (Έτσι το λέμε στα γερμανικά, "den Stromkreis öffnen" αντί για "den Stromkreis unterbrechen", μερικές φορές.)

Υ.Γ.: Βρήκα μια απάντηση εδώ (λεξικό, λήμμα «κύκλωμα»):


> _Kλειστό_ ~_,_ από το οποίο διέρχεται ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα. ANT _ανοιχτό_ ~.



Υ.Υ.Γ.: Αν έχω κλείσει τον διακόπτη, το κύκλωμα είναι ανοιχτό. Αν έχω ανοίξει τον διακόπτη, το κύκλωμα είναι κλειστό.  (Στα γερμανικά υπάρχει παρόμοια σύγχυση.)


----------



## Perseas

Υπάρχουν και οι εκφράσεις "ανεβάζω τον διακόπτη" και "κατεβάζω τον διακόπτη".



διαφορετικός said:


> Μερικές φορές λέγεται και «ανοίγω το ηλεκτρικό κύκλωμα» αντί για «διακόπτω το ηλεκτρικό κύκλωμα»;


Μάλλον "ανοίγω/διακόπτω τη ροή του ηλεκτρικού κυκλώματος".
Ή "ανοίγω/κλείνω το ρεύμα".
Αν και με την ορολογία στα ηλεκτρολογικά δεν τα πάω πολύ καλά.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Υπάρχουν και οι εκφράσεις "ανεβάζω τον διακόπτη" και "κατεβάζω τον διακόπτη".


Μου φαίνεται να ταιριάζουν καλά σε υδραυλικούς διακόπτες (βαλβίδες (?), βλέπε την κάτω εικόνα)· χρησιμοποιούνται επίσης για ηλεκτρικούς;






Το άρθρο Διακόπτης - Βικιπαίδεια φαίνεται να καλύπτει μόνο ηλεκτρικούς διακόπτες. Λέει


> Το κύκλωμα ονομάζεται κλειστό, όταν ο διακόπτης είναι κλειστός, γιατί το σχέδιό του είναι μια κλειστή καμπύλη.


(Αλλά βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν έχει γραφτεί από έναν _γερμανικό_ ή _αγγλικό_ ηλεκτρολόγο. Στα γερμανικά τουλάχιστον η πρόταση είναι σωστή (αλλά πολλοί δεν το ξέρουν).)


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Μου φαίνεται να ταιριάζουν καλά σε υδραυλικούς διακόπτες (βαλβίδες (?), βλέπε την κάτω εικόνα)· χρησιμοποιούνται επίσης για ηλεκτρικούς;


Για τέτοιους διακόπτες (ηλεκτρολογικός πίνακας) μπορούμε να πούμε "ανεβάζω/κατεβαζω τον διακόπτη":





> Το κύκλωμα ονομάζεται κλειστό, όταν ο διακόπτης είναι κλειστός, γιατί το σχέδιό του είναι μια κλειστή καμπύλη.


Σωστό είναι, απλώς είναι γραμμένο από ειδικό.


διαφορετικός said:


> _γερμανικό_ ή _αγγλικό_ ηλεκτρολόγο


_Γερμανό_ ή _Άγγλο_ ηλεκτρολόγο.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Για τέτοιους διακόπτες (ηλεκτρολογικός πίνακας) μπορούμε να πούμε "ανεβάζω/κατεβαζω τον διακόπτη"


Η εικόνα σου βοηθάει  



Perseas said:


> Σωστό είναι, απλώς είναι γραμμένο από ειδικό.


Ευχαριστώ για την επιβεβαίωση ...



Perseas said:


> _Γερμανό_ ή _Άγγλο_ ηλεκτρολόγο.


... και τη διόρθωση.


----------



## ioanell

Ορίστε και το δικό μου σχόλιο στην ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση που επισημαίνει ο διαφορετικός. Ασφαλώς, η εξήγηση που δίνει ο ειδικός «Επισημαίνουμε ότι για να διακόψουμε την ροή του ρεύματος ανοίγουμε τον διακόπτη. Για να την επαναφέρουμε, κλείνουμε το διακόπτη.» με την παράθεση και του σχετικού σχεδιαγράμματος είναι η σωστή. Ενώ, η χρησιμοποιούμενη έκφραση είναι, βέβαια, εντελώς κανονική στην καθημερινότητα, τεχνικά το σωστό είναι «ανοίγω τον διακόπτη (σύμφωνα και με το σχεδιάγραμμα) = απενεργοποιώ το ηλεκτρικό κύκλωμα διακόπτοντας τη συνέχειά του» και «κλείνω τον διακόπτη=ενεργοποιώ το ηλεκτρικό κύκλωμα αποκαθιστώντας τη συνέχειά του». Προφανώς, το ενδιαφέρον για το τελικό αποτέλεσμα που είναι το «ανοίγω το φως» ταύτισε όχι την κίνηση του εσωτερικού διακόπτη του κυκλώματος, αλλά την κίνηση του (πλαστικού) κουμπιού που υπάρχει πάνω στον τοίχο -και που το στρέφουμε δεξιά / αριστερά, ανεβάζουμε / κατεβάζουμε ή πατάμε πάνω / κάτω- με αυτό το αποτέλεσμα και προέκυψε η έκφραση «ανοίγω ή ανεβάζω τον διακόπτη», χωρίς να γνωρίζουμε (και χωρίς να ενδιαφερόμαστε για) το τεχνικά ορθό «κλείνω ή κατεβάζω τον (εσωτερικό-μη ορατό) διακόπτη του κυκλώματος». Υποθετικά, για την περίπτωση αυτή του κλεισίματος ίσως θα ήταν πιο σωστή αντί του όρου «διακόπτης» (που διακόπτει) η χρήση ενός άλλου όρου, όπως π.χ. «συνδετήρας» (που συνδέει), δηλ. σαν ένα πορτάκι που όταν π.χ. ανοίγει και διακόπτει το κύκλωμα λέγεται διακόπτης και όταν κλείνει και το ενεργοποιεί λέγεται συνδετήρας (ή και ενεργοποιητής). Βεβαίως, η αντίφαση αυτή καθημερινής έκφρασης και τεχνικού όρου ξεκινά από την εποχή που χρησιμοποιήθηκε και στην Ελλάδα ο ηλεκτρισμός και μεταφράστηκε (σωστά, βέβαια) ο γαλλικός όρος interrupteur ως διακόπτης.



διαφορετικός said:


> Μερικές φορές λέγεται και «ανοίγω το ηλεκτρικό κύκλωμα» αντί για «διακόπτω το ηλεκτρικό κύκλωμα»;


Όχι, αυτό δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σωστό, διότι είναι εμφανές το διαφορετικό νόημα, με το ανοίγω να παίρνει τη σημασία του «συνδέω, ενεργοποιώ».



διαφορετικός said:


> Δηλαδή είναι μια εξαίρεση από τον ορισμό του «κλείνω» από το Βικιλεξικό;


Απλώς, το Βικιλεξικό στο παράδειγμα «κλείνω τον διακόπτη» χρησιμοποιεί την έκφραση αναλογικά με την συνήθη έκφραση «κλείνω το φως» (και όχι σύμφωνα με την ορθή τεχνική εξήγηση που είναι εξειδικευμένη).


----------

